
Powerset in Bing - Anon84
http://datamining.typepad.com/data_mining/2009/09/powerset-in-bing.html
======
onreact-com
Microsoft bought Powerset to waste it. It's such a shame. Without them the
Powerset team probably would have a fully functional search engine by now.

This is what I don't understand about promising startups: How can you throw
away your product like that?

~~~
tallanvor
Their technology is being used. Maybe not to its full extent yet, but it's a
start, and they're able to use the technology to impact many more people than
they would have been able to as a standalone company trying to compete against
a large number of search engines.

~~~
onreact-com
Yeah, now they're buried somewhere in advanced features or the invisibly being
used. In the same amount of time they probably would have created some real
product by now. Huge corporations stifle innovation.

